# Photos of Cat Face Tools



## hobbit-hut (Dec 7, 2012)

[attachment=14397][attachment=14396]
I thought I wood share some photos of these tools you don't see everyday. 
The axe has a clamp attached to hold it up for the photo and is use with the big mallet I had a photo of in another thread. The new handle is Oak. The spatchla looking thing has a Padauk handle. And the smallest tool has the old rotted off handle and will get a Zebra wood handle. It's a one handed tool. The handle rotted off just above the heavy bell weight ( not shown ). Again I want to be clear a friend made the handles and I just supplied some of the wood.


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 7, 2012)

Love it!!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 7, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Love it!!



Actualy I posted this just for you Twigman. I knew you would want to see it. I'm likeing them more and more mayself.


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 9, 2012)

What is the purpose of the shape of the axe head?


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 9, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> What is the purpose of the shape of the axe head?



Well as I understand it - The tree is round and the profile of the axe head is to fit that and is hammered into the tree to a depth that will get the sap to run. Here the purpose is not to cut the tree down like a normal axe head. The men that used these tools must have been stout carrying the tool thru the forest let alone working 12 hours a day. These tools are heavy and that axe is sharp as a razor now.


----------

